# Honey



## Carlee (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, as some of you know my rabbit won't eat pellets since Purina changed their feed formula. I was thinking of making my own rabbit food. 

Most of the recipes say to add honey. I have fresh honey (not store bought). Can a rabbit eat honey in recipes? 

Also, does anyone have a homemade rabbit feed recipe that I could feed Jude everyday? 

Thanks


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 12, 2010)

Carlee, 
Check out this thread on baking for your bunny. I see some of the recipes have honey in them. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59879&forum_id=17


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 14, 2010)

*Carlee wrote: *


> Well, as some of you know my rabbit won't eat pellets since Purina changed their feed formula. I was thinking of making my own rabbit food.
> 
> Most of the recipes say to add honey. I have fresh honey (not store bought). Can a rabbit eat honey in recipes?
> 
> ...


note,,that there are people who offer/feed bee honey--with this in mind--i researched this and stirred up a bee hive,..it is not conjecture but scientific fact,..do not feed rabbits honey.//.-honey is a carbohydrate,with bee enzeymes--it disrupts the natural order of gi tract flora and can introduce toxins in the rabbits system..,sincerely james waller


----------



## Carlee (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks James


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 14, 2010)

*james waller wrote: *


> note,,that there are people who offer/feed bee honey--with this in mind--i researched this and stirred up a bee hive,..it is not conjecture but scientific fact,..do not feed rabbits honey.//.-honey is a carbohydrate,with bee enzeymes--it disrupts the natural order of gi tract flora and can introduce toxins in the rabbits system..,sincerely james waller




I did wonder about the effect of the high sugar carbohydrate in Honey on the rabbit's stomach. Very good explanation James 

Jo x


----------

